# Бестактный вопрос



## Sergei (26 Мар 2007)

Простите если это вопрос не для курилки, но

_Не знает ли кто-нибудь классного невролога в Питере?_

Дорогие врачи, пожалуйста, не дайте корпоративной этике или дружеской лояльности помешать вашему честному ответу nono  (я уверен, что внутри себя врачи отлично знают, кто чего стоит). Все-таки помощь больному – ваш совсем уж святой долг. Я походил со своей головной болью несколько месяцев по врачам и понял, что если и дальше буду ходить наудачу, без подсказки, то мне не хватит ни жизни, ни денег furious .


----------



## Ell (26 Мар 2007)

Вы для начала расскажите что с Вами, как лечились. Ну и где


----------



## Sergei (26 Мар 2007)

Что со мной? Так в этом-то и вопрос. Голова болит (не сильно, но уже несколько месяцев). А ходил я последовательно в Максимилиановскую, ПерМед, академическую и МАПО (но там уже врачей выбирал наугад).


----------



## Ell (26 Мар 2007)

Ну так Вы сделали КТ или МРТ?? Результаты обследования есть? Лечение проходили?
Ходить же можно по всему городу, а дальше хождений не сдвинуться.


----------



## Sergei (26 Мар 2007)

Мне сделали (дважды) рентген шеи, осмотр глазного дна и допплерографию. А лечиться... Конкретное лечение предложили только в Максимилиановской, но оно как-то не подействовало.


----------



## Ell (26 Мар 2007)

Сергей   
Сейчас у меня тоже заболит голова - вытягивать из Вас по капле  
Диагноз какой? Лечились стационарно? Рекомендации все выполняете?
Сколько Вам лет? С чего начались головные боли? Не просто ж так.

Вы поймите одно, лечение - процесс не 1 дня. Плюс желание вылечиться. Плюс выполнение всех рекомендаций. Не всегда самое лучшее - смена врачей. Гораздо эффективнее пролечиться от и до.


----------



## Sergei (26 Мар 2007)

Дорогая Ell, я же потому и ищу врача, чтобы иметь ответы. На часть Ваших вопросов ответить легко - мне 45, стационарно я не лечился, боли начались просто так. Рекомендаций не выполняю за отсутствием таковых (кроме самых общих, типа не сидеть подолгу в одной позе перед компьтером). 

А вот про диагноз, как же я Вам отвечу? Врач 1 говорила о выпрямление шеи и затылочном нерве, врач 2 этот диагноз дезавуировал и поставил "цефалгия" (человек жалуется на головную боль и ему после тщательного осмотра и обдумывания ставят диагноз "цефалгия", есть в этом что-то Мольеровское :p ). Врач 3 посчитала, что это тройничный нерв. Врач 4 согласилась с 2 (что ни о чем не говорит, т.к. она его очень уважает и сначала прочла его заключение), прибавив слово "кластерная" и объяснив, что это все равно не лечится :cray:.


----------



## Ell (26 Мар 2007)

Да уж... 
Но ведь допплерографию Вы делали? И что там?
И глаза в порядке? А сидите за компьютером 24 часа в сутки?
Нет, причина все равно должна быть...ничего без причины не бывает


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Мар 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Да уж...
> Но ведь допплерографию Вы делали? И что там?
> И глаза в порядке? А сидите за компьютером 24 часа в сутки?
> Нет, причина все равно должна быть...ничего без причины не бывает



одназначна)))))
Вот только не всегда возможно точно определить эту причину.


----------



## Sergei (26 Мар 2007)

Допплерография показала проблему с соответствующей веной (нет, голова у меня _не_ кружится, как бы меня не уверяли). И от этого мне врачи (2,4) прописали соответствующие снадобья. Но к исходной проблеме это, похоже, отношения не имеет. За компьютером бывает, что и долго сиживал (сейчас боюсь), но все равно в рамках разумного. С глазами - полный ажур.
А причина... Конечно, она есть. И хотелось бы ее найти (или, черт с ней, можно и не находить, лишь бы устранить). Но, увы, мне для этого квалификации не хватает. Что и возвращает нас к вопросу: не знаете ли Вы к кому мне обратиться?


----------



## Ell (26 Мар 2007)

Причину лучше найти  
А то будете лечиться, а толку что, если причина останется....
Может, у Вас просто переходный период  Ищите


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (27 Мар 2007)

Вы хотите услышать имя конкретного специалиста? Для этого еще нужно знать в какой области. Лечением головных болей в зависимость от их происхождения и вида занимаются неврологи (с соответсвующей специализацией), вертебрологи, нейрохирурги. 

Если у Вас кластерные головные боли, то это никак не связано с проблемами в шейном отделе позвоночника. Так что конкретизируйте характер боли, частоту, интенсивность, локализацию, продолжительность, время возникновения, чем купируюся, чем провоцируются, как долго продолжаются. Хотя бы будет ясно, среди каких специалистов искать.


----------



## Sergei (28 Мар 2007)

> Вы хотите услышать имя конкретного специалиста?



*Именно!*



> Так что конкретизируйте характер боли, частоту, интенсивность,локализацию,
> продолжительность, время возникновения, чем купируюся, чем провоцируются,
> как долго продолжаются.



Боль несильная, очень поверхостная (похоже на обычный ушиб); начиналась в виске, но за эти несколько месяцев оползла уже всю голову; короткие (по полминуты, скажем) приступы, частота самая разная, в среднем вечером чаще; дважды (по несколько дней) была четкая связь: нажимаешь вблизи уголка правого глаза - отдает заметной болью в правом виске. За исключением этого никаких закономерностей насчет провоцирования и купирования не обнаружил (хотя вроде бы, если лежать прямо на том кусочке головы, который болит в данный момент, то он болит охотней).


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Мар 2007)

На кластерную не совсем похоже - боли несильные и без слезотечения и другого вегетативного сопровождения. Синдром Толосы-Ханта Вам не ставили? Попробуйте посмотреть височную артерию (УЗДГ) Ревмопробы.


----------



## Sergei (28 Мар 2007)

Не ставили. Но если учесть, что это у меня с середины октября...



> Попробуйте посмотреть височную артерию (УЗДГ) Ревмопробы



Да как же это я посмотрю? Зайду в районную поликлинику и скажу "Обследуйте мне, пожалуйста височную артерию, мне на форуме посоветовали". И куда меня пошлют? (надо думать не к специалисту (ни к неврологу ( с соответсвующей специализацией),  ни к вертебрологу). Вот если б меня направил врач... Что и возвращает нас к исходному вопросу: к кому стоит обратиться?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Мар 2007)

Так. Понятно. Значит, ищите невролога. К сожалению, конкретного специалиста подсказать не могу, не местные мы. А неужели нельзя придти к врачу и по-человески попросить - замучился, вот слышал, есть такая болезнь, давайте попробуем с этом направлении поискать? Все всегда зависит от инициативы, в любом деле. Искренне желаю удачи.


----------



## Ell (28 Мар 2007)

Ну в МАПО явно делают УЗДГ. Записались самостоятельно и сделали. А потом с результатами уже и в поликлинику даже можно.


----------



## Sergei (29 Мар 2007)

Спасибо за идею, возможно я к этому и приду (Больному - излечись сам).



> Значит, ищите невролога. К сожалению, конкретного специалиста подсказать не могу, не местные мы.



Ну вот круг и замкнулся  . Люди, ау!

_Не знает ли кто-нибудь классного невролога в Питере?_


----------



## Ell (29 Мар 2007)

Ну никто не назовет Вам имя, я так думаю.
Классные неврологи есть. Просто надо изначально поверить. Ну хотите Вам своего посоветую? Стационарного? А толку что? А не поможет?
У меня и не голова вовсе...
А хотите вспомню прошлое и поработаю с Вами?
*Sergei*, ну нет панацеи.....ко всякому излечению путь тернист, чеСС слово...
Для начала-обследования.


----------



## Sergei (29 Мар 2007)

> Ну никто не назовет Вам имя, я так думаю.
> 
> Но почему???furious
> 
> ...


----------



## Helen (29 Мар 2007)

Попробуйте обратиться в военно-медицинскую академию (диагностический центр), там Вам предложат консультацию специалистов кафедры неврологии, определят дополнительный объем исследований для диагностики причины Вашего состояния. (5428105)

Однако не всегда эту причину удается обнаружить, особенно при давних длительных болях, но у Вас конкретно длительность  головных болей составляет несколько месяцев, провоцирование при надавливании, возможно, причина и будет найдена (надеюсь!).


----------



## Sergei (29 Мар 2007)

Helen написал(а):


> Попробуйте обратиться в военно-медицинскую академию



Спасибо, Helen. Я, признаться, и сам о ней подумывал. Но проблема все та же: к _кому именно_ там идти (ведь понятно, что даже в ВМА не все врачи одинаково полезны.)


----------



## Ell (30 Мар 2007)

В прошлом я массажист, это так, вкратце.
Как Вы себя чувствуете? Вот у  меня вчера жутко разболелась лобно-височная часть. Даже уши закладывало. Хотя я не страдаю головными болями.


----------



## Sergei (31 Мар 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> В прошлом я массажист



Вау! Тогда я, конечно, с Вами дружу aiwan. 



> Вот у  меня вчера жутко разболелась лобно-височная часть. Даже уши закладывало. Хотя я не страдаю головными болями.



В смысле? Вы ими наслаждаетесь?


----------



## Ell (31 Мар 2007)

Сергей, у меня просто никогда не болит голова....Если она вдруг заболела-я это почувствовала. Причину-ищу. Прошло через час. Думаю, хотела кушать  
На самом деле, полагаю, что было что-то в атмосфЭре


----------

